# Kickstarter Project?



## Blak_Lotus (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey everyone so someone recommended to me today that I start a Kickerstarter project to help build my freelance makeup business. I've had so many job offers and people asking me to do their makeup who are willing to pay me but I have to keep declining as I have no kit! Would this be a good idea? What do you guys think?


----------

